# Winter in Tahoe



## snow storm (Nov 10, 2011)

This was winter in Tahoe last year....we are all waiting breathlessly to see if it happens again in 2012!! cross your fingers


----------



## 92_Chevy_1500 (Nov 16, 2011)

That's incredible.

I can't even wrap my mind around that much snow.. So much for thinking we get "snow" in Michigan.. We've got nothing on you.


----------



## snow storm (Nov 10, 2011)

well, it was a record breaking year and the previous years were considered "drought" years so it was hard for me to wrap my mind around it while it was happening! I almost died of exhaustion from all of the snow removal I ended up having to do... but we made bank  By the way, I consider myself a Michigander (Dearborn, MI)


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

There's a couple other members from Tahoe area that post occasionally snow storm. Awesome pics as always.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Do driveways still go for 199.00 for the season with unlimited plowing?


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Driveways are not done with plows. I lived on Kingsbury Grade in Stateline for 4 winters and I only really remember 1 pickup with a plow. He had chains on all 4 tires. Drives around me were done with loaders and skids. The roads were swept with large plows and followed by blowers. What I miss the most is the lack of equipment rust. Little to no salt used. That pick had to be a remote area. On the way to Kirkwood would be my guess. Makes me sad thinking about it.


----------



## Matson Snow (Oct 3, 2009)

I Skied out there about 7 Years ago....I gotta say that it is one of the Most Beautiful Places i have Ever Been....:salute:


----------



## ken643 (Mar 27, 2009)

That is amazing, I would love to see that once in my life first hand. Amazing!


----------



## snow storm (Nov 10, 2011)

grandview;1355444 said:


> Do driveways still go for 199.00 for the season with unlimited plowing?


The unlimited plowing still works but $199??!! Try 3 or 4 times that amount....


----------



## snow storm (Nov 10, 2011)

shovelracer;1355461 said:


> Driveways are not done with plows. I lived on Kingsbury Grade in Stateline for 4 winters and I only really remember 1 pickup with a plow. He had chains on all 4 tires. Drives around me were done with loaders and skids. The roads were swept with large plows and followed by blowers. What I miss the most is the lack of equipment rust. Little to no salt used. That pick had to be a remote area. On the way to Kirkwood would be my guess. Makes me sad thinking about it.


I plow along the highway doing detail work but most jobs are done with blowers or loaders now. No salt is used at all anymore, just sand in extreme cases. That picture is on highway 89 heading to Squaw Valley - definitely not remote! It was a crazy crazy winter last year! Sounds like you need to make a trip back for a visit


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

89 is remote. Except for the few houses and resorts there is nothing out there. It would close with the rest of 89 if there wasn't the resorts. Thats still a good amount of snow for the area though. I left cause I got tired of the lack quality employment opportunities. Too much competition for low wage employment. Lots of fun though. Enjoy!


----------



## 2004chevy2500hd (Dec 19, 2010)

That pic is crazy - Thank you for posting!!


----------



## WILLD420 (Nov 23, 2011)

I wish I had pics of our friends cabin last year. It's a 3 story affair, (I know, I know, not my idea of a "Cabin", but he's got a little $$$) the only thing sticking out of the snow was the top of the chimney.

It was July before you could get there without a snowcat.


----------

